# DIY LED - Floodlights



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

I've searched around and I can't seem to find anything recent within the last year.

Has anyone tried this setup? Where did you get your lights?

I have a 90 gal about 24 inch (about 18/20 in after substrate)
I want to do a high light setup and create a carpet in the front (Dwarf hairgrass)

If this is not suitable, any suggestions?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I used the 10w cool white versions and it works pretty good. It also grows algae really good. I havent tried in a planted tank yet but for simple lighting, it does the job decently. It has a small radius so you would have to use one per foot basically.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

What size of tank you have? How deep?
Also all the cool whites I have seen are 5000K. Can't find any 6500K

I check only Home Depot and Lowes though. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Majoram said:


> What size of tank you have? How deep?
> Also all the cool whites I have seen are 5000K. Can't find any 6500K
> 
> I check only Home Depot and Lowes though. Where did you get yours?


I tried it on a 20g Long (12 inch deep) and on my 135g (24 inches deep). I havent tried with plants other than horn wort so I cannot say how good tehy are for growing plants but they do work for general lighting. I purchased mine online for about 6 bucks per (ebay). Took about 2 weeks to get to me but it was really cheap. I couldn't find daylight spectrum either. cool white is as far as i could get


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Odd that cool whites would be 5000K, which would be perfect for plants. You do not need 6500K for plant growth. My experience has been that 5000K is better.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

BillD said:


> Odd that cool whites would be 5000K, which would be perfect for plants. You do not need 6500K for plant growth. My experience has been that 5000K is better.


Interesting. Any idea why people recommend 6500K though?
And generally isn't 6500K where most freshwater bulbs are at?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Generally, over the years, 6500K tubes have been called "Daylight" . The colour temperature of sunlight, at noon, on the equator is around 5500K . 6500K is more like morning or afternoon light. So, since 6500K are called daylight and they grow plants, they were recommended, to the point, where it has taken on a life of it's own. What is important is the actual light available in a particular lamp. Wavelengths that promote plant growth vary from source to source. The colour temp will tell you more about how a certain light will look rather than how well it will grow plants. Another consideration is CRI, which is colur Rendition Index, which will tell you how well a light renders colour. The closer to 100 (sunlight) the better.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

BillD said:


> Generally, over the years, 6500K tubes have been called "Daylight" . The colour temperature of sunlight, at noon, on the equator is around 5500K . 6500K is more like morning or afternoon light. So, since 6500K are called daylight and they grow plants, they were recommended, to the point, where it has taken on a life of it's own. What is important is the actual light available in a particular lamp. Wavelengths that promote plant growth vary from source to source. The colour temp will tell you more about how a certain light will look rather than how well it will grow plants. Another consideration is CRI, which is colur Rendition Index, which will tell you how well a light renders colour. The closer to 100 (sunlight) the better.


Thanks Bill. That does help as a starting point for me to research.
I'm beginning to lean towards building my own LED fixture. It's just too much for the high end ones.

My only problem is finding a guide and sourcing the parts.
Most guides are for Marine and most seem to assume you already know where to source the parts from.

One thing that's bothering me with homemade though is: What to use as the fixture itself that would look decent and not like an ugly block of wood.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can place the fixture inside a section of white vinyl eaves trough, which can be painted any colour, and will have a finished look. The trough is relatively inexpensive, and readily available. End caps are available for the ends.


----------



## renesis (Nov 17, 2014)

Majoram said:


> One thing that's bothering me with homemade though is: What to use as the fixture itself that would look decent and not like an ugly block of wood.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I used aluminum extrusion, looks nice - and acts as a huge heatsink.

Here's my build: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/796090-diy-led-build-lots-pics.html


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

I use 2 30watt led floodlights over my 120gal. All my plants grow like crazy. I got them off Amazon for $55 including shipping. They have brackets so you can hang them but I just have them sitting on the glass.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

renesis said:


> I used aluminum extrusion, looks nice - and acts as a huge heatsink.
> 
> Here's my build: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/796090-diy-led-build-lots-pics.html


Nice but the $300 price tag is too steep at the moment.
I thought it would have been cheaper. I will have to save up and do it bit by bit over time.



BillD said:


> You can place the fixture inside a section of white vinyl eaves trough, which can be painted any colour, and will have a finished look. The trough is relatively inexpensive, and readily available. End caps are available for the ends.


Hmm Not sure if that will pass my wife's approval 



Ashleyrezka said:


> I use 2 30watt led floodlights over my 120gal. All my plants grow like crazy. I got them off Amazon for $55 including shipping. They have brackets so you can hang them but I just have them sitting on the glass.


I think this is what I'll have to do for now. Wish I had a hanging solution like in this sale thread.
Anyone know where I can get something like that? He's not parting yet.
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=215298


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I would recommend checking out:
http://www.rapidled.com/

They have DIY kits and separate LEDs if you feel that you're up for it, they also sell basically everything you could possibly need to start your very own project. You could also browse their kits to see what is needed and then individually search up the parts on Ebay or Amazon. Only issue is their prices are in US, so they look that much better, but not with our current exchange rate..

Investing in a long term lighting solution may be better and more economical than finding a quick fix, especially if you're concerned about aesthetics, having a DIY LED light would be much easier to look 'pretty' than having several floodlights hanging, plus the dimming features (if you're into that) makes premium or DIY lights that much more versatile. Better to spend a little more now and keep it for years, instead of saving some now, but eventually purchasing it anyways in the future!  Lights are big long term purchases, as these fixtures should last you years.

Good luck!


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

I built my own using aluminum and 3w high power leds. Works great on my planted tank. No need for coolers or heatsinks.


----------

